
Pyfavicon: Async Favicon Fetcher Library - bil-elmoussaoui
https://github.com/bilelmoussaoui/pyfavicon/
======
bil-elmoussaoui
This is my very first python library, I tried to learn all the related parts
from writing the code, adding tests, running them using a CI, deploying docs
and pushing the library to pypi. Any feedback is appreciated.

